# New 1000 yard world record



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty incredible shooting!

http://bulletin.accurateshooter.com/2014/04/best-10-shot-1000-yard-group-in-history-be-amazed/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's crazy! I thought a 6" was awesome. The last record (around 2010-11) was in the low threes and I thought it'd be a long time until it would be broken.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What would impress me is if he hit actually hit the dot.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I am still thrilled to break MOA.-----SS


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Since 1 MOA is a hair shy of 10 1/2 inches at 1000, I think it's fair to say he "break MOA" 

Can you imagine what that 10-shot hole would look like at 100?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I realize well what MOA is and was making a statement about my own shooting in comparison with the new record. I shoot with guys who get close to 1/2 MOA on occasion and that is quite a feat. Notice how the 6MM is starting to dominate the long range bench rest world? I'm in the process of building a new XC right now and can't wait. I made a few converts at the range when their huge Savage Lapuas couldn't even come close to the accuracy of my 6 BR at 600 yards. Minute of clay pigeon is easy at that range and minute of golf ball is doable. Now I just gotta keep saving for a new scope.-------SS


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't think I was picking on you, I've read enough of your posts to realize you know your stuff. Thus far, my claim to fame is only just a little under MOA, and I'm still stoked whenever I get that.

I feel like I've started to out-shoot my current over-the-counter long guns, and have been toying with the idea of building a good bench gun. A few grand for the gun and then another for the optic is a hard bullet to bite right now.

It is interesting though how the 6mm is dominating the long range class.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The cartridge sounds interesting. It looks like it is based on the WSM case. maybe that case is useful after all.......


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Loke said:


> The cartridge sounds interesting. It looks like it is based on the WSM case. maybe that case is useful after all.......


The Dasher is based on the 6 BR case......even better. Guess that leaves the WSM in the useless category for now.:sad: 6 BR, 6 Dasher, 6x47, 6 XC, 6 Creedmore.....all phenomenal.---------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So what size is the 6mm in standard measurement?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> so what size is the 6mm in standard measurement?


.243------ss


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like I may be experimenting a little more with the heavies in my 243. Did they happen to specify what twist rate they are using?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I use 1/8 twist for 105/107 grainers. It seems to spin them fine. My personal favorite are the Hornady A-Max bullets. Cheap and accurate. Too and they are hard to come by these days.-------SS


----------

